# Thursday night release's???



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

What do You guys think of the states release's on Thursdays this year? Kinda just caters to the guys who have vacation time to get em first on Friday's dont ya think.


----------



## Dale03 (Jun 2, 2005)

I agree, REAL fisherman can catch fish without relying on stockings............In an ideal world only kids should be allowed to target the stocked fish........


----------



## Woodie (Aug 17, 2005)

If they release the birds on Friday then they would still be by the side of the road on Saturday am. I think that Thursday releases gives the birds more of a chance to spread out because there are less hunters (Only the guys who have vacation time) to push them. I think that it's better b/c by saturday the hunters have to work for them. 

Do you really think that was thier idea. "Caters to the guys who have vacation time to get em first on Friday's". 

You need to save some vacation time and hunt on Fridays.


----------

